# My Week this Week, My workshop videos



## hermetic

Hi Chaps, many of you have suggested that I post all my videos in one thread, and I have decided to give it a go and see how it works out. From now on I will post in this thread every week, starting with these offerings. As usual some things go right, and some don't. You do have to be carefull with the Gopro as the tiny touch screen makes it really easy to touch the wrong button without noticing, hence there is a second slideshow of the pics I took when I thought I was shooting video. I think a second camera may be on the cards! Hope you enjoy these, and remember to like, comment, and subscribe! Thanks for watching!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi chaps! Not much time spent in the workshop this week, but managed to get a bit done, failures and succeses!¬ and as an added bonus, a car repair, you can't be without a heater this weather! Enjoy, and subscribe if you like it!
Phil
East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, as usual, I didnt get s full week in the workshop this week, but fitted s new motor to the old fan housing, which is much more powerful, and very effi9cient, but I heed to modify the flue as well before I can tell if the problem is solved. It certainly works better than it did! Enjoy, like and comment , and as usual thanks to you all for taking an interest in my channel and thanks and welcome to all the new subscribers!
Phil
East Yorkshire

 Video link


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, as usual, I didnt get s full week in the workshop this week, but fitted s new motor to the old fan housing, which is much more powerful, and very effi9cient, but I heed to modify the flue as well before I can tell if the problem is solved. It certainly works better than it did! Enjoy, like and comment , and as usual thanks to you all for taking an interest in my channel and thanks and welcome to all the new subscribers!
Phil
East Yorkshire

 Video link


----------



## hermetic

My week this week, got a couple of useful days in, and some part days, built up the new flue, but will be fitting it next week weather permitting, tried out a bit of TIG cam, but I need to cover the back of the mask to prevent reflections, so will do some more soon. You really will learn absolutley nothing from my TIG "skills" save to say that I can make a fair job of steel, but find aluminium much harder, which, by all acounts, it is! Thanks for watching and subscribing, leave comments and any questions you may have (why are you such a T*aT) is not a valid question, and anyway, I don't know the answer!
Enjoy, subscribe, laugh!

Phil



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKf...XltBjj7MWtdjWA


----------



## hermetic

New stuff, firewood and a reluctant pump, its all in a weeks worth of work! Havent had much chance to film this week, so hope you like what I did get done!
Phil
East Yorkshire


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKf0nWn...jj7MWtdjWA?


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, this week the first of a two part slideshow on building my wood fired warm air workshop heater. My shop is 1150Sq ft, and is now warm even in the coldest days!


Phil,

East Yorkshire



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKf...ltBjj7MWtdjWA?


----------



## hermetic

Part 2 of the heater build and a couple of videos at the end of a walk in the rain with my daughter, including gratuitous squirrel content, and lots of roaring water! watch, subscribe, like and enjoy!


----------



## nel2lar

I think you need to update your camera!


----------



## hermetic

These pics were taken several years ago on a 6Mp acer  CL 6330 point and shoot, I think the odd focus problems are down to me and poor lighting rather than the camera. I took them as a personal record, rather than for publication, but they are what they are!  I use a GoPro Hero 5 black for the videos but it also has serious limitations, lack of zoom being the main one.! You being a retired printer maybe means you have a more critical eye for picture defects, and they stand out more than they do to me! No matter, hope you enjoyed it, and thanks for commenting!
Phil
East Yorkshire
UK


----------



## nel2lar

Hermetic
My observations were not on your ability or equipment. I think it is just a thing of dated material. I was following and next thing dates appear and I figured you just grabbed you camera and turned it on and started shooting, which I am guilty of. And to remove the dates is a pain, so I try not to date. I enjoy reading about your ventures so don't change it a bit. The Best of a Healthy and Happy New Year.


----------



## hermetic

AH!!! I see what you mean, the problem is that every time I swap the batteries, the date reverts to the one you see on all the pics. The  only reason I can think of for this is that the Camera contains a pcb battery to maintain the settings, and it is no longer working. Given the age of the camera, I would not be surprised if this was the case.!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Hi Guys, part 1 of my workshop rebuild slideshow, I will be putting more up in between videos, and I am back at the workshop from Monday, so expect a video next friday If I can get something interesting done. Monday I will be back out to fit new hoses to the showerpump, as the old ones were leaking, and then seeing if we can solve the other problems Thanks for watching, like, and subscribe of you want, but most of all Enjoy!
Phil
East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Hi Guys, below is part 2 of my workshop rebuild, the interior of the "Chuch lane end", no video this week as I have been off with sinusitis, a thumping head and a stiff neck, but I am determined to go back next week, so it will probably snow!! like, subscribe and enjoy, any comments and questions welcome!

Phil

East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi Guys, part 3 of the workshop rebuild series, actually in the workshop itself. Still quite intensive, but not as difficult or time consuming as the Church lane end. Enjoy, like, subscribe, and be amazed that I actually completed it without having a complete meltdown!!


----------



## hermetic

Back to video this week chaps, part 2 of the workshop tour, Beyond the sliding door! Like subscribe, and enjoy, comments and questions very welcomed!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Hi Chaps, having mainly recovered from my Lurgi, I am back at work on "light duties" so in the last couple of days, I have been building the new straight flue to try and cure the forge smoking problem. I have built a coupler/ hinge to join the new flue to the old one, and to install and maintain the flue extractor, and so that I can lower the flue in windy weather, as we do get a lot of wind in winter and early spring. There is also a slideshow of rebuilding and upgrading my BEN patents air compressor. Like, comment, subscribe if you want, but above all, Enjoy!!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi chaps, got the flue finished and put up this week, and also included my ride home over the Yorkshire wolds, like, subscribe, and enjoy!
Phil
East Yorkshire.
https://youtu.be/qkP69FMS0W4


----------



## hermetic

Well here is an odd offering! have only been to the shop one day this week, as the weather has been very bad, and I am still a bit under it! Here is a job I did a few years ago on a Citroen 2cv, rebuilding the back end with new inner wings and boot floor. Beware of these cars! If you ever drive one, you will want one! They are so much fun, and dead easy to mend, but the downside is, they ROT! Not at all the car I would ever thought I would enjoy driving, just goes to show that performance isn't everything. Like comment subscribe, enjoy!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi boys and girls, still not feeling quite right, but almost there! I did nothing this week, due to the storms and the wind howling round, so I have put together a slideshow of one of our late great engineering works, Doxford and Sons, of Sunderland, Marine engine builders. There is a link at the end to a silent colour amatuer film of the works in action. They built their last engine in 1980. Like, comment, subscribe, and as always, enjoy it!
Phil
Determined to get back to work next week cos i'm bored!
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi Chaps, weather is still atrocious, bitter wind and horizontal sleet today, and I have stayed in the warm! here are some more of my projects, ongoing and finished, but we start out with the glory days of Dean Smith and Grace in Keighley, West Yorkshire, A factory I actually went to in the seventies when I got my first lathe, a DS&G 13Z. If you go to www.lathes.co.uk/dsg there is a factory tour there which is every bit as interesting as the Doxford one Hope you like it, and don't forget to comment and subscribe. 
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## swood1

Could you use the black &Decker for cutting tool grinding and sharpening drill bits..

Steve


----------



## hermetic

swood1 said:


> Could you use the black &Decker for cutting tool grinding and sharpening drill bits..
> 
> Steve


That was my thought when I bought it, and also grinding lathe centres. The limiting factor is the collet on the workhead which carries the valve, which is a max of 5/8". Not a huge jod to build another work head though. It is pencilled in as a future project! Thanks for the comment!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi Chaps, the week was going so well, once it had started (Tuesday), weather has improved and I feel fit again, and it was all downhill fom there! When everything around you is going bad, you have to take the opportunity to "break on through to the other side" so it's head down, and puuuuuush!Like, laugh, subscribe, comment enjoy!
Phil, 
East Yorkshire.


----------



## jkimberln

I had the same problem with my Lincoln 175 Square Wave machine.  And it did turn out to be the hi voltage cap.  At the time $60.  If you can't find the Miller part, you could try Lincoln.  As you say, they are all about the same circuitry.   Cheers


----------



## hermetic

I can get one in Hull, which is about 30 miles from me (60 mile round trip), at list price + 20% vat. List is £98.44 so it comes out at£118.12 ($154.13 US) So it is not cheap, but by what I assume is the date code, it was made in 1988, so it has had a good life, considering it is a 10000v working cap! I have a closer supplier called Techarc, Who actually make all types of welding equipment under their own name, and also for companies like Oerlikon, wind their own transformers, and do repairs as well, They are a bit closer, and a lot easier to find, being near York, and are bound to be a bit cheaper too! They do all my electronic welder repairs, and are all round good guys and a pleasure to do business with! They will be calling me back tomorrow, so I may be going for a drive!
thanks for the comment, and for watching!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi All, the welder part is on back order, and this week we decided, seing as the weather was good, to deal with some trees damaged in the recent winds, sort of commando gardening!. We have a 4 Acre field just across the village from the Workshop, and this week, and next week, if dry, will be a maintenance blitz, as it is next to the road, and fallen trees tend to interfere with traffic! please like, comment and subscribe!
Phil
Far East ( of Yorkshire)
https://youtu.be/mzDeuOelYwI


----------



## hermetic

And Now, due to Keiths wife having a seroius heart condition (although you wouldn't think it when you see her work) and my wife having Asthma, we are self isolating from each other, so the fencing and completion of the field work will be at a later date! Normal workshop style stuff will contine as long as we are well, I can isolate myself there!
Phil
Spring like East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi people,
During last weeks work on the fallen trees, I discovered that my chainsaw, an antique Stihl 08S, would not start, here is the tale of me fixing it, and then fixing it again! Many thanks to "The Repair Specialist" whose youtube vids put right my mistake! Enjoy, subscribe, and above all, stay healthy!
Phil
unseasonably cold East Yorkshire! ( it was warm and sunny this morning)


----------



## hermetic

Hi all,
Not done much due to the virus lockdown, I bet all the survivalists in the USA are rolling around their bunker floors, surrounded by food, laughing their heads off! I did get a day and a half in the workshop, made a cold frame for my daughters roof garden, she was pleased with the solid practical construction, but thought the aesthetics left a lot to be desired! Teenagers! There's no pleasing them! Like, comment, subscribe, enjoy! We live in "interesting" times.
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Week 2 of lockdown comes to an end, already it feels longer! My capacitance meter shows me what a plonker I am, we discuss masks, some say I should always wear one, not my wife you understand, she wears glasses!, but I have noticed she takes them off when I enter the room........ And the drive to work " ower't waaard tops tha knaws" the other way with wind turbines What thrills, I almost woke up! send me a like, subscribe, comment,enjoy, stay home, stay safe, and WASH YER HANDS!!
Phil
East Yorkshire
https://youtu.be/qpspsCMKAAA


----------



## hermetic

Week 3 of lockdown, I have not been to the workshop at all, may go next week, see how it goes. This is a little look round our back garden showing my rustic brickwork and a garden tour narrated by my elcest, including a brief glimpse of Catherine, my wife, and emily, my youngest, brief because they refused to be filmed!. Warning, contasins  gratuitous pressure washer action!
Phil
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

End of week 4 of lockdown, I havent been to the workshop, but needed to go today, so I did some little jobs and shot this while I was there Hope you enjoy it! Like, comment, subscribe, but above all stay well, stay indoors, because the more we do it, the sooner it will be over!
Phil
Warm and sunny East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Week 5 draws to a close, and I have not been to the workshop, so here is a tale of the problems I am having finding the fault on the TIG, problems caused in part by the inadequate "schematic", a poor excuse for a wiring diagram


----------



## reichpaul630

hermetic said:


> Week 5 draws to a close, and I have not been to the workshop, so here is a tale of the problems I am having finding the fault on the TIG, problems caused in part by the inadequate "schematic", a poor excuse for a wiring diagram




hi hermetic,

the diagram you have there seems odd to me too.

i was particularly curious about the "double-V" symbol you
asked about. i have a notion of what it may be. i'd like to see
the area of the manufacturer diagram where it appears.
i didn't notice it on this video.

very happy to hear that you recovered from what probably
was a covid 19... very fortunate you are.

paul


----------



## hermetic

Here ya go!


----------



## reichpaul630

hermetic,

haven't been able to find that mystery symbol anywhere. i did find several different symbol "standards", all from different "domains". there is a set for IEEE, IEC ("international"), DIN (German). Australia has another, i think. there are others as well. 

electricians here (USA) go by the NEC (National Electric Code - USA). electronics guys go by the IEEE tables for the most part.

i have not posted the charts here because they may be more confusing than helpful.

i'll post them if there is sufficient interest.


----------



## hermetic

Thanks for trying! It is familiar, in that I have seen it on other schematics, but I can't lay hands on one, and as you say, it doesnt seem to come from any symbol set that I can find!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Week 6 of lockdown, and I am going back to work next week! Some really nice junk comes my way, and I begin to understand the cryptic Schematic! Excuse the HH camera work Like, enjoy, subscribe, stay safe people! Phil


----------



## hermetic

Not much to tell chaps, But the TIG is fixed, I will get some vid of it working next week. still coughing, but otherwide fine, and I am going back to work on Monday because work is piling up and I am sick of watching youtube videos and playing halflife online! Bastards of Halflife rocks!! Like, subscribe, comment Stay safe and well! Phil


----------



## hermetic

Back to work, only half days for the present, but two interesting repairs, and more progress on a longer term project, the Socome  Mig welder, enjoy, subscribe, like comment, staying in watching my videos and subscribing help to prevent virus transmission!!
Stay safe people!
Phil, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

This week I advance several tech levels, The mig welder works, the wheelhorse gets started again, and I finally get my tap plumbed in by the front door, and fix a pressure washer! Enjoy! I did!! like, subscribe and make nice positive comments...........or not
Phil
Sunny and hot in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

This week I rebuild the wire feed tensioner on the Socome mig welder,  and fit the Eurotorch conversion kit I got from Techarc.  Unfortunately the bearings which I need for it did not come till late Friday, so I will be fitting them and testing the welder next week. It worked out very well! please subscribe, like, comment and enjoy!
Phil. Very hot in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

This week I finish the wire feed, test the welder, remove, repair and refit the lid, discover a problem on the Colchester, and we are nearly ready for paint! I bought a MT3 test bar from RDG, which came Friday, no casters yet, but I hope they will come over the weekend, Like, comment, and please subscribe, but above all, enjoy it as much as I enjoyed making it!
Phil, Steamy and damp East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

This week I get the welder on its roof, remove several hundredweight of metal and three huge cast wheels, and fit some new swivel castors, and a new bottle shelf, several late starts this week, but by Friday, it was back on its new wheels! Enjoy, like subscribe, comment, but above all wear a mask and stay safe! 
Phil,  East Yorkshire in the Monsoon!


----------



## hermetic

HI All,
This week Workshop becomes paintshop as I spray the welder and the Jones and Shipmaqn bench centres, and I get them both finished, and check out the RDG lathe test bar Enjou. like and subscribe! it has been a good week, on Wednesday I thought it was Tuesday, and I spent most of Thursday dozing in the Car park at HRI while Cath had a chest Xray and tests before getting the all clear! Life gpes on! 
Phil,  Dripping East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi all,
This week I get the test bar into the colchester lathe to check the headstock alignment, and also check the Covmac lathe. Some finishing off on the Socome welder, and then onto the Toro wheelhors tractor to continue the new transmission set up, , Friday afternoon, went to help Keith do a tip run and didn't get home till 8-00, hence this video being uploaded on Saturday! I'll explain the disaster next week!
Phil, Scorching East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

More work on the Colchester, and vast improvements made to the fit of the bush and test bar into the spindle nose, and this week I start to get to grips with the 2CV engined Toro Wheelhorse, and then PLUNDER! HA HARR!Got a tip off about some gear that was available, and got it fer next to nowt! Don't forget to like, comment and subscribe to my channel, and I thank you all for watching my antics!
Phil,    Mutch Dripping on the Wolds'
East Yorkshire.


----------



## SmithDoor

That is a big model engine.
It may not fit in your home

Dave



hermetic said:


> Hi boys and girls, still not feeling quite right, but almost there! I did nothing this week, due to the storms and the wind howling round, so I have put together a slideshow of one of our late great engineering works, Doxford and Sons, of Sunderland, Marine engine builders. There is a link at the end to a silent colour amatuer film of the works in action. They built their last engine in 1980. Like, comment, subscribe, and as always, enjoy it!
> Phil
> Determined to get back to work next week cos i'm bored!
> East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

More work on the Wheelhorse, a slight setback with a wobbly shaft, but nothing a man with two lathes and no idea can't fix!  And then!! disaster, I did a covid 19 test on Monday, and got a text Wednesday Morning to say That Catherine was negative, and mine was positive! Like it was telling me something I didnt already know, although given that my life is one of self isolation in the workshop so what?, well, now I can't go for seven days, by which time the government deems me to be recovered, or at least, not infectious, but the rest of the household has to lock down for 14 days! We live in interesting times!
Phil, 
East Yorkshire Monsoon season has begun!


----------



## hermetic

Monday was the last day of my 7 day lockdown after my positive covid test, so I was back in the shop Tuesday, suffering from day confusion, a known sympton of disturbed routine! 4 days on the tractor, and a good amount of progress. I always think that it its best to tackle the hardest part of any project first, and this week the starter was started, a puzzling problem was overcome, and the starter was finished.
Phil,  Mutch Swettin on the Wolds
East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Lots of disturbances this week, and call outs to other jobs, I must think on and video some of them! Toro tractor moves forward apace....til Friday, when I discover an accumulation of minor disasters, but we shall overcome! Mustn't say too much as shearing the bolt off was entirely my fault, I used heat on the second one and it came free without incident, I was trying to take a short cut because I couldnt get the screws out which hold the rubber shrouds round the engine and therefore couldn't use heat or they would melt... short cuts often lead to the place I now find myself in!! Onward, and hopefully upward! Despite all these setbacks, I am still not considering a career in Accountancy! Phil,   Sunshine and showers, very very heavy showers! East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Sometimes, in life, you have to make something a whole lot worse in order to make it better, this might be one of thise times! I have decided that if it is worth doing at all, my integrity demands that it is done properly, or as a mate of mine would say to almost any problem, "just throw money at it"! I have now reached the bottom of the pit of despair, and the 2CV engine, and myself are well on the way to recovery. It is a good thing that I got a replacement oil delivery pipe, because taking the old one off on Friday, I noticed it was pitted and leaking. I can't realy complain much, as it has been stood about twenty years waiting for me to get a round Tuit! Like, subscribe, comment, but above all LAUGH, as someone elses expense!
Phil,  Hot and humid in the jungles of Deepest East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Just when I thought that it couldn't get any worse, it did, not a problem, but an engineering challenge (he said, being positive!) Cylinder glaze busting, lapping and valve grinding, and then something completely different, commando gardening at my late aunts house, with cousin Keith! that was my week, that was! Enjoy, comment, like or even subscribe, and be amazed!
Phil
East Yorkshire, Awaiting the return of the monsoon!


----------



## hermetic

This is last weeks vid which I somehow didn't post here! Sorry folks!

This week I fit some lights over the bench and the lathes, and also do an instructional  on fitting  a thread replacement helicoil thread kit. most of the 2CV parts have arrived now, but pushrod tubes are out of stock till next wednesday, but I have all I need to rebuild one side! The extra light will improve the quality of the videos, now all I need to improve is the content! Phil, Great Swelterin on the wolds East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, this week we finish the emormous garden (63m x 23m) at my late aunts house, and I also spens a day doing the same at my Mothers. Some of the 2CV parts arrive, and I fixed the innertube, which I had caught with the tyre lever :-( Hope you enjoy it, it has made a change from the usual, and has cleared my head of the frustrations we all suffer from when dealing with mechanical devices! Onward and upward! Like, comment, subscribe, enjoy!
Phil,     East Yorkshire under storm Ellen!


----------



## SmithDoor

How hot is it where you live .
Last week it was 112°F [44.4°C] here and 120 miles away it was  130°F [54.4°C]. The bad news the forest fires has cooled down the temperature down to the low 100's  

Dave



hermetic said:


> Sometimes, in life, you have to make something a whole lot worse in order to make it better, this might be one of thise times! I have decided that if it is worth doing at all, my integrity demands that it is done properly, or as a mate of mine would say to almost any problem, "just throw money at it"! I have now reached the bottom of the pit of despair, and the 2CV engine, and myself are well on the way to recovery. It is a good thing that I got a replacement oil delivery pipe, because taking the old one off on Friday, I noticed it was pitted and leaking. I can't realy complain much, as it has been stood about twenty years waiting for me to get a round Tuit! Like, subscribe, comment, but above all LAUGH, as someone elses expense!
> Phil,  Hot and humid in the jungles of Deepest East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Well Dave, it is nowhere near that hot here! We say it is hot when it gets over 70f, and the hottest it ever gets is the very low eighties. we occasionally get one day one place, usually in the southern UK, temps in the low nineties, but they are usually, for some unknown reason, measured at Heathrow airport, on the edge of the biggest "heat island" in the country (London) and which has dozens of mainly glass buildings with their aircons pumping heat into their surroundings, before you even consider the jets landing and taking off every few minutes! 
Like most people, it is the humidity that gets me, we get a lot of rain alternating with the heat, and it gets very sticky out in the wilds of Yorkshire!
Phil


----------



## Richard Hed

SmithDoor said:


> How hot is it where you live .
> Last week it was 112°F [44.4°C] here and 120 miles away it was  130°F [54.4°C]. The bad news the forest fires has cooled down the temperature down to the low 100's
> 
> Dave


I live in the Soviet of Washington, the temp here was 103 for a few days.  I had to work in the corn harvesting.  Not to worry--Air Con cab in the harvestor.  But we have to get out of the cab once a day to wash the outside.  Even 20 minutes is exhausting in the heat.


----------



## William May

You young kids today!!
In Tucson, we've passed 30 days in a row over 105 F.  And a lot of those days were over 110. 
I keep a campfire burning outside, so I can cool off by standing in it. 
I do all my heat-treating on the cement outside. 
(Also, the wolves here are bigger than anywhere else here, too!)
AND, it's uphill BOTH WAYS to my shop!


----------



## Richard Hed

William May said:


> You young kids today!!
> In Tucson, we've passed 30 days in a row over 105 F.  And a lot of those days were over 110.
> I keep a campfire burning outside, so I can cool off by standing in it.
> I do all my heat-treating on the cement outside.
> (Also, the wolves here are bigger than anywhere else here, too!)
> AND, it's uphill BOTH WAYS to my shop!


Yes, I have a friend who lives there--says it gets hotter than that.  Even so, when one is used to a mere 90deg, 103 is super hot.  It DOES get to 112 here usually for a week each year--not this year however.  Very cool for a summer.  Yeah, I know, I had to trudge 12 miles to school every day in the snow, uphill both ways.  And the snow was whiter then too.  Thanx for calling me 'young', too.


----------



## SmithDoor

Thank God it only uphill to shop. 
The heat is not to bad if you had foundry the metal is half way heated.

The wolves are license or they will go to pokey.

Dave



William May said:


> You young kids today!!
> In Tucson, we've passed 30 days in a row over 105 F.  And a lot of those days were over 110.
> I keep a campfire burning outside, so I can cool off by standing in it.
> I do all my heat-treating on the cement outside.
> (Also, the wolves here are bigger than anywhere else here, too!)
> AND, it's uphill BOTH WAYS to my shop!


----------



## SmithDoor

I hope you have low humidity or that will bad 

Dave



Richard Hed said:


> I live in the Soviet of Washington, the temp here was 103 for a few days.  I had to work in the corn harvesting.  Not to worry--Air Con cab in the harvestor.  But we have to get out of the cab once a day to wash the outside.  Even 20 minutes is exhausting in the heat.


----------



## Richard Hed

SmithDoor said:


> I hope you have low humidity or that will bad
> 
> Dave


Yes, it's in the central WA dessert area, very dry.


----------



## hermetic

Ignore the title folks, just an algoritham experiment! STILL waiting on deliveries, but despite the black dog this week ended on a high note, the second two pushrod tubes are out without much problem, and next week I will be rebuilding the engine (when my piston ring compressor arrives) Be sure to see what we found under the trestle table that was in the shed, quite an interesting bit of military history! I ramble on a bit this week, please bear with me and try to like, subscribe and Comment, even if it is only to shout "Stop procrastinating and GET ON WITH IT!!!" 
Phil 
Its not raining today, at the moment anyway, 
East Yorkshire


----------



## nel2lar

Phil
I delivered fuel to service station for a short time in my life and an older gentleman had his own truck, he had two speeds, slow and you know what the other one was.
Do not let all the bad comments bother you, if they were busy on their projects they would not have time to complain. 
Good luck and much progress.
Nelson


----------



## hermetic

Thanks Nelson! Onward and upward.
Phil
East Yorkshire
UK


----------



## SmithDoor

I take it he was super fast.
I agree with you do not let the bad comments bother you. 

Dave



nel2lar said:


> Phil
> I delivered fuel to service station for a short time in my life and an older gentleman had his own truck, he had two speeds, slow and you know what the other one was.
> Do not let all the bad comments bother you, if they were busy on their projects they would not have time to complain.
> Good luck and much progress.
> Nelson


----------



## William May

hermetic said:


> Monday was the last day of my 7 day lockdown after my positive covid test, so I was back in the shop Tuesday, suffering from day confusion, a known sympton of disturbed routine! 4 days on the tractor, and a good amount of progress. I always think that it its best to tackle the hardest part of any project first, and this week the starter was started, a puzzling problem was overcome, and the starter was finished.
> Phil,  Mutch Swettin on the Wolds
> East Yorkshire



Glad you got through Covid OK!  It has taken a HUGE toll on older people here in the U.S.  Be careful in your recovery, as it is shown that it weakens a person considerably.


----------



## hermetic

I only did a test because the wife was doing one, and got a surprise I didn't want, but had no symptoms at all! Another test two weeks later was negative, I am 68 so I guess I count as "older people" but I had nothing that you would even call a heavy cold. The people who are realy suffering are the older people with long term health conditions, and those who need to be in care homes where they are in close contact with their fellows and can't isolate. I consider myself very lucky. Thanks for all the comments guys, good and otherwise, at least it means that even the detractors are watching it!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Victory at last! I finish making the pushrod tubes and the retainers, and get them fitted, more parts arrive, and the barrels and pistons go back on! She is going back together. Soon I will be able to refit the broken exhaust manifold and weld the pipe up, thus fixing the reason that all this nightmare happened. Watch, like, subscribe, comment, be amazed that I finally stopped procrastinating and got stuck into it!
Phil
Autumnal, but still quite warm, East yorkshire


----------



## goldstar31

i have a son who for resoms best known to him wants a LHD Deux Chevaux------ and expects me a 90 to give restoration lessons---------------------and money.
The other one has been sitting on the end of Flamborough Head


----------



## hermetic

I wouldn't have a LHD one unless I wanted to tour the continent, but they do grow on you! when I did garage repairs at my workshop in the seventies, I used to service a couple of 2cv's for customers, and generally thought them to be a PITA, but then I got to drive one for 60 miles, and it was fun! An opportunity came up, and I bought one, and before long had four of them, and at least another four which I broke for spares, just wish I had kept a spare engine!, bodies and chassis (fit a new one from 2CV city in Bradford) are a pain, but mechanically they are brilliant. Had a girlfriend who suffered with a dodgy back which meant she could not tolerate long car journeys, except in a 2CV which she insisted was the most comfortable car she had ever ridden in! They are a lightweight car made from thin metal, so unfortunately they are rotboxes, but with the roof open on a sunny day, they are such fun to drive!
Phil


----------



## goldstar31

Thanks Phil but my son HAS a place in the Dordogne- and it would live there.
Of course, he was studying in France in the Jura at Bescancon for the 4th year and we bought him a Twingo to travel  from there to Newcastle upon Tyne. Never bothered him a bit but I taught him and his sister to drive  when they were 14- on our LHD car in Menorca

He's just coming out of quarantine again having driven up a RHD which is also a PITA.

I always had an urge to bring a Noddy version of the SEAT 600 home together with a donor 600. The  price was unrealistic and it ended up as infill in in the local football ground in Cala En Porter, Menorca.

There were only 32 built-- and I was doing a City and Guilds in Motor Vehicle Restoration!

I've still got his mother's Mercedes SLK 230 which was handed on to my daughter in law( his wife)

His French is so good that he was working in a French firm in London( with the Twingo there) and went home for Christmas but was asked to bring back some wine from the Loire.- by a French colleague. He offered to bring Newcastle Brown Ale instead.


----------



## hermetic

Trials and tragedies, the ups and downs of another week in my workshop! The 2CV engine goes back together, the broken exhaust manifold which started this sorry tale gets welded, and the whole project shudders slowly forwards. Laugh, cry, subscribe, comment, but thanks for watching, and I hope you enjoy it as much as I haven't enjoyed making it! I WILL get there in the end!
Phil
Summer is switched off on the 31 of August in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Yes folks, engine back in and almost running, and for once it almost all goes smoothly. It is a good thing that I did go this far into the engine, because if I hadn't, the corroded oil cooler and oil feed pipes would have ensured that the engine had a life of about 20 minutes! It will run early next week! Make comments, give me a like, and please subscribe.
Phil,
in warm and sunny East Yorkshire!


----------



## maybach_man

Good stuff Phil....look forward to my weekly fix.....


----------



## hermetic

Thanks for watching Maybach_man, it will be running very soon now!
Phil
East Yorkshire, UK


----------



## hermetic

I start the week baffled by a non running engine, find the fault (eventually) and now it runs every time! It is not right yet, but a lot can happen when a carburettor is stood empty for 20 years! I finish off with some boring on the lathe, as the next 2cv engine job is to make the exhaust pipes, which means I heed to get my hydraulic bender working! No Futurama jokes please! I think I feel a pipe bender stand coming on hext week. Like, subscribe comment and enjoy watching a bumbling idiot at work!
Phil
Heavily Autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

As they say in Yorkshire, this weeks video is "Neether nowt ner summat" It has been an unsettling experiecne watching my eldest who has Apergers syndrome, start university at York, thankfully, although she was very nervous about going, as soon as we arrived, and she met the people she had been talking to on facetime for a couple of weekd, she was fine, and I have almost recovered from the loss as well! Still I got both tyres off the tractor, and one back on, started the bender stand, fitted two  LED floodlamps, and extenced the burglar alarm system! Like, subdcribe, enjiy clap, and throw money!
Phil
A rainy day in East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

A good week is when I set out to do something and actually do it! A blow by blow account of building a bender stand, with the final fitting of the tractor tyres thrown in for good measure, the whole thing seasoned with a couple of my "top tips" (LOL) Like, subscribe, enjoy, share, and thanks to all my new subs! Welcome aboard people!
Phil, Autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## maybach_man

Another enjoyable episode. Years ago we used to partially inflate inner tubes after putting inside the tyre to try to stop pinching... Any chance you can break the official 'Whitley secrets act' and divulge the recipe for your apple rust remover?

Best


----------



## hermetic

Yes, you are quite right, and I didn't mention it! what I do is fit one half of the tyre, fit the tube, inflate it without the valve in till it pushes the outer bead away from the wheel, and you can see the tube all round, and check it is not twisted, then let it down again and fit the second bead over the rim with soap and a rubber mallet, and if neccasary, minimal use of levers. It was noticable on the wheelhorse that the new tyre was much easier to fit than the old one, I hardly had to use the levers, and all went well! I was thinking that the Fordson mignt be a bit more difficult, but tbh it was a lot easier! Leaving the wheels on the tractor worked well, and was suggested by quite a few followers! 
The rust remover is the result of my attempts to make cider, I juiced the windfalls and left the juice to ferment, no added yeast, and the result was .........drinkable but strips rust back to bare bright metal very effectively. This year I am using crushed apples 50/50 with rainwater and let the natural yeasts do their worst, basically very strong cider vinegar! I have a precision grinder which has a coolant reservoir in the base of the column, which was very rusty, hadnt been used for years before I got it. left it to soak over the weekend, all bright steel on Monday! The great advantage seems to be that it doesnt attack the steel, just the rust. Try it! Thanks for watching and for the comments!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

I am easily sidetracked, especially if things are proving frustrating, it is sometimes a good idea to put the job down and do something else untill you get the inspiration back. Sometimes however, you find that you need to use something that you have, and have rebuilt.........but didnt quite finish, and the dilemma is, do I stop, and finish it, then use it, or can I achieve the same result by another route? I will now write out 100 times "I must finish everything I start until it is COMPLETELY DONE"! Phil, revelling in a warm workshop!


----------



## hermetic

Some interesting bits and peices as I grasshopper around the workshop on my usual plate spinning act, very pleased with the way the drawbar turned out, and the vertical head fit up is all but completed. Although the brazing hearth could not produce quite enough heat to braze it, having it running is another leap forward in the great scheme of things, and I am very pleased with the way it works. Please give me a like or a comment, thanks for stopping by and watching, and please subscribe! 
Phil 
Enjoying pleasant October weather in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Another week of progress on the milling machine, you come to a point where it is more effective to crack on with making a machine universally usable rather than push forward with the job in hand and accept the limitations of tooling you can't use because of vital component shortages, Which is another way of saying I got sidetracked into making all the drawbars I need to use the Int 30 tooling I have! But at the end I get the job set up and then boring commences! I left the cock ups in on purpose, as they are quite amusing!
It is raining, and has done pretty much all week in East Yorkshire!
Phil


----------



## Richard Hed

hermetic said:


> Another week of progress on the milling machine, you come to a point where it is more effective to crack on with making a machine universally usable rather than push forward with the job in hand and accept the limitations of tooling you can't use because of vital component shortages, Which is another way of saying I got sidetracked into making all the drawbars I need to use the Int 30 tooling I have! But at the end I get the job set up and then boring commences! I left the cock ups in on purpose, as they are quite amusing!
> It is raining, and has done pretty much all week in East Yorkshire!
> Phil



They do indeed make that stuff with larger shanks--all the sizes ;you may need.  I have three different sizes I got from China.


----------



## hermetic

Richard Hed said:


> They do indeed make that stuff with larger shanks--all the sizes ;you may need.  I have three different sizes I got from China.


Yes, I was having a look last night! We also have several UK stockists of Indian and Chinese tooling in the UK if you can't wait the 2 to 3 weeks it takes to get here, though that was improving till Covid kicked in!, My recently purchased MT2 lathe test bar is made in India, and is well within its claimed accuracy! I do buy  UK mase stuff, but it is hard to stomache some of the prices.. Thanks for watching.
Phil


----------



## maybach_man

If you need Taps and Dies...try Tracy Tools in the south west


----------



## hermetic

Yes, thanks for that I have heard good things about Tracy tools!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

this week I get the Heater flue insulated in an effort to reduce my (not very) smoky woodburner flue, do some repairs to a couple of wooden cases for punches and tooling, and finish the milling on the bender former, which means that the first job on the Harrison with vertical head is a sucess! It does however need a new top bearing, but I sort of new that anyway. No getting round it, will order it up next week!
Warm and sunny in November? Can't be East Yorkshire!!
Phil


----------



## Richard Hed

hermetic said:


> this week I get the Heater flue insulated in an effort to reduce my (not very) smoky woodburner flue, do some repairs to a couple of wooden cases for punches and tooling, and finish the milling on the bender former, which means that the first job on the Harrison with vertical head is a sucess! It does however need a new top bearing, but I sort of new that anyway. No getting round it, will order it up next week!
> Warm and sunny in November? Can't be East Yorkshire!!
> Phil



Look into "rocket stoves" at least one of which is so efficient that there is no or little smoke and heats your area super well.


----------



## hermetic

Hi Richard, it is a rocket stove, inside a warm air space heater! What actually comes out of the flue outside is mainly water vapour, but it looks like smoke as it is condensing as it hits the cool air. The more of the flue that is insulated, the better it draws, and the hotter the gases stay as they leave. I always intended to do this, but neve actually got a round tuit! Thanks for the comment.
Phil.


----------



## Richard Hed

hermetic said:


> Hi Richard, it is a rocket stove, inside a warm air space heater! What actually comes out of the flue outside is mainly water vapour, but it looks like smoke as it is condensing as it hits the cool air. The more of the flue that is insulated, the better it draws, and the hotter the gases stay as they leave. I always intended to do this, but neve actually got a round tuit! Thanks for the comment.
> Phil.


Ah.  Since I have found out about "rocket stoves", I have viewed MANY different builds, some that can hardly be called "rocket" but who knows.  My favorite one, which is the first one I saw and interested me in the subject was one that drew the heat up then down to a flue that is encased in some thick material like clay or ceramic.  This stuff was made to sit upon, or even sleep on and it meandered around the building (house or shop) heating it for very low cost.  I intend to build one but have no room to do it.  I see your shop has lots of nice room


----------



## hermetic

A weird assortment of oddments and curios! Insulation on the flue outside, fitting the flue injector (finally!) Collet chucks, oddball screws to identify, and then.....HA HAR! Plunder me hearties! My mate from across the road brought me a final pile of clearout from his sheds, as he has a new job, and he and his wife are moving away. I will be very sorry to see him go! really nice people, and you never know what new neighbours are going to be like, especially in villages! Send me a like or a comment, please subscribe, and enjoy watching me trying to stay sane, as all the world goes MAD!
Phil,
 In very sunny East Yorkshire


----------



## Steamchick

Took me a moment to figure out what you used the 2 curved templates for... one like a pair of parabola making an arrow head, the other like a french curve or railway curve.... But maybe they form a Amazon packaging logo?
Thought the calculator looked useful... til I realised it is your 'phone...
Stupid me....

K2


----------



## Steamchick

On Tracy tools... I recommend  them.. having bought stuff from them for 30 years. Even met a guy bringing a van from Sweden... on his way to Tracy to fill his van with tools for re-sale in Sweden! Exchange rates made it his cheapest import route to Sweden, mostly against orders he already had!
More power to youTracy!
K2


----------



## Steamchick

hermetic said:


> Some interesting bits and peices as I grasshopper around the workshop on my usual plate spinning act, very pleased with the way the drawbar turned out, and the vertical head fit up is all but completed. Although the brazing hearth could not produce quite enough heat to braze it, having it running is another leap forward in the great scheme of things, and I am very pleased with the way it works. Please give me a like or a comment, thanks for stopping by and watching, and please subscribe!
> Phil
> Enjoying pleasant October weather in East Yorkshire!



I have 4 working paraffin blowlamps, a petrol blowlamp and a propane torch, and by insulating boilers in buckets of sand and firebrick surrounds have never had a problem getting enough heat into the job to successfully silver solder it. Maybe you need to re-configure  your insulation on parts where you do not need access during the brazing process, and add some extra heat sources.... Old fireback ceramic, or old storage heater bricks make useful extra lumps of insulation to bury the job. And usually you can make easy tunnels for a few extra blowlamp flames....
Enjoy!

K2


----------



## hermetic

Right Steamchick, I will answer last first! I do not have the right regulator for propane on the brazing hearth, and was using an adjustable one, with the result that I was pushing far too much gas into the torch, and getting loads of CO instead  of heat, hence the CO alarm going off! I do have the correct regulator for butane, and need to check if I have a butane bottle with some in it so I can test it out. The rejetting of the torch is suitable for either gas, but at different delivery pressures, so I expect much better results and more heat when I get the right regulators.
 Yes, my phone is a bit retro, but it needs to be rugged, funny that you say this, I was looking around on my desk at home for the calculator I keep there, and picked up the phone and stared blankly at it for a few moments before I realised it was the wrong gadget!
I used to have a very good mate from Sunderland in the seventies and eighties, but I lost track of him! Known to all as "LUM" but actually called Paul Williamson, He worked with me in this very workshop,  if you bump into him tell him to get in touch!
Thanks for commenting, and watching, and glad you liked what I do.
Phil, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

This week I complete the insukation on the outside flue, with good results, do repairs on a couple of compressors and a Nifisk vac, and finaly, on Friday, get back to the pipe bender. My new years resolution is going to be, "I must start earlier and get more done. Thanks for watching, send me a like, please subscribe, and comments are always welcome! Phil, in chilly East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Some weeks I get loads done, and some weeks are like this week! Some progress is made with projects, and I almost finish making a table/stand for the J&S bench centres, mainly so I can get them off the bench and onto a stand where they can be used! I WILL do better next week, At least its nice and warm in the shop!
Phil, i
In bitterly cold East Yorkshire. Wheres global warming when you need it?


----------



## hermetic

In which I finish the bench for the Jones and Shipman bench centres, finish the adapter for the pipe bender, and actually get back to bending the exhaust for the Toro 2CV tractor, which I started about 4 weeks ago!  In another lifetime at school, I only once got lines, and mine were "I must concentrate on the job in hand" That teacher knew me really well!!
Phil, in Wintry East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

I get at least half of the exhaust done, and the other half planned, and then I fit the grass deck and realise that there is nowhere near as much free space now, and when the grass deck and the front axle pivot from side to side to follow the terrain, most of that free space dissapears anyway! I have to rethink the other half. See it big, keep it simple!
Phil, in misty mysterious East Yorkshire


----------



## maybach_man

Hi Phil...Yes lifes like that...my weeks sometimes start with so much promise.....but life and family and other jobs get in the way.... Most importantly....what happened with the auction?
Great to see your 'trials and tribulations'

Best

Geoff


----------



## hermetic

The auction? when I got to it in the evening there was only a few items I was interested in, but my bro did ok, got three tap/die sets, all good english makes, but missed a Union industrial sewing machine(he makes aircraft covers www.cambraicovers.com)It went for more than he was willing to risk on an unviewed auction. There was a chinese Deckel type T&C grinder, but the collets and accesories were in a seperate lot, and the grinder alone made £200, you can buy a complete new one with all the accesories for £400, so I didn't have a punt! Auctions aint what they used to be! In better times virtually everything was bought by people who turned up on the day with cash, and there were unbelievable bargains to be had if you could do that. Today it all goes to internet buyers, and so people don't bother going (even when you can). The only certainty is change! Thanks for the comment!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

This week I actualy finish the exhaust I have been  procrastinating for nearly two weeks over it, and as my late mate Alfred would have said,  in his thick Dutch accent, procrastination is the thief of time". I will do better now that is out of the way!
Phil, in unseasonably mild East Yorkshire.


----------



## maybach_man

Happy Christmas Phil, to you and yours...


----------



## hermetic

Thank you, hope you are all well and happy, and seasons greetings to you all, stay well!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

The last gasp up to the holidays, but I got far more done than I thought I would, and have got even more ideas for after Christmas, I will be back in the shop in early January, unless it snows, in which case it is anybodies guess as the Langtoft road is particularly treachorous in snow, and it can block up and be impassable in less than 30 minutes! As I type this there is a storm brewing which will bring Greenlands weather straight onto the west coast of the UK, so snow could be a distinct possibility! Have a good holiday and keep safe! All the best! Phil, in a distinctly colder East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hope you have all had a good time and are refreshed and relaxed and ready to brave the weather and go back to work? No neuther sm I!! I am taking eldest back to Uni on the 6th(thats the plan at the moment anyway) and will be back in the workshop for more fun and games on the 11th, Thanks you all for watching, please subscribe and comment, and all of you stay safe and lets have a better 2021!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Well folks, I dragged myself back to work after a pleasant Christmas break, got the air filter finished, and made progres generally, but then, the starter is no longer able to spin the engine! that will teach me not to to fit new rings, and grind the valves in! Too much compression for a starter that is designed to start a 15hp single cylinder engine! I think I have pushed the boat out too far, and too fast, and then tried to jump in, and the obvious has happened! The new starter arrives tomorrow! Thanks for watching, and a strappy new year to you all!
Phil Slip sliding away on the ice in East Yorkshire.


----------



## SmithDoor

I like doing big work.
Once you have your setup just set your cut and have good day.
Most do not know it can take hours for ruff cuts and longer for finishe cut and all you do is sit and watch the cut with your newspaper or smart phone.

Dave

FYI I still have my tools ( 24" Crescent wrench  10 pound harmer and 1" dial indicator).
Never drop the part on your hand or foot it will be a bad. I can still count to 20.



hermetic said:


> Hi boys and girls, still not feeling quite right, but almost there! I did nothing this week, due to the storms and the wind howling round, so I have put together a slideshow of one of our late great engineering works, Doxford and Sons, of Sunderland, Marine engine builders. There is a link at the end to a silent colour amatuer film of the works in action. They built their last engine in 1980. Like, comment, subscribe, and as always, enjoy it!
> Phil
> Determined to get back to work next week cos i'm bored!
> East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Its on! The week went quite well after I stopped procrastinating and just got on and did it! Another breakthrough was the fact that I realised that the vee belt was dragging in the pulley, and stopping the engine spinning properly at start up. This is the belt which is the correct size for the clutch drive, but is obviously too tight for jockey pulley running, I need to see my belt man and get one a couple of inches longer. Thanks for watching, please like and subscribe!
Phil,   In frosty but fine East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Another week of finishing off and troubleshooting on the Toro 2CV. I eventually got to the bottom of the carb fault, but it meant taking the carb body off again, which means it is going to get a thorough clean and shakedown before it goes back on. Thanks for watching, and don't forget to subscribe, like and comment!
Phil, in soggy East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

At last! The engine, mainly the carburettor, is sorted. multiple problems have been fixed, and now she starts easily, ticks over slowly and throttles up smoothly. I can now get on with the finishing off!  Need new alternator bearings, they are noisy, and the new coil will arrive next week. If only I could find that ignition switch!!! Thanks for watching, please subscribe and comment.
 Phil, East Yorkshire has snow and ice warnings!!


----------



## hermetic

Well folks, the week started badly, with bitter cold and snow, and ended better, with bitter cold, snow, and a new to me Holbrook Model B Number 9!! It must be said that a lathe is about the only thing that would get me out in this weather, and I nearly froze, but it was worth it!  The lathe is now stripped, and all the bits are at the workshop, except the bed, chip pan and legs, which we will collect next week, with the big trailer. Thank you all for watching, please comment, like and subscribe, and don't forget to ring the bell, or you wont get notified when a new video comes out!
Phil. Perishing cold East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

The bed and legs were collected on Tuesday, in a misfiring Volvo estate and trailer, and then negiotoated up the yard, much fun and stress ensued, but we did it without wrecking the bed or straining any foofoo valves!.....or videoing it, it took to long and was too scary! I have decided that next week, with the improving weather, I shall get in earlier, and try to split my time between the Toro Tractor, and the Holbrook. It will be interesting to see if willpower overcomes tinker power!
Phil, In almost springlike East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

A week of triumphs and tragedies, I get more done on the Toro bonnet, I get a computer for the workshop, my cousins Volvo fails its emmission tests, it's off a valve, the monitor quits on the new computer. The workshop gets very tidy, and after much faffing about, the bonnet fits properly! It,s all in a weeks work, winter is over, and we are waiting for spring proper to kick in! Thanks for watching and commenting, please subscribe, and click the bell and the likes button.
Phil, in Glorious February sunshine!


----------



## hermetic

A world of a difference this week, I am in somone elses workshop! Normally he would do this work for us, but he is so busy that he couldn't do it for two weeks, but he suggested that we work together on the car, and he can keep his other customers happy as well. He was away Friday, so I spent some time on the Tractor, and went home early to get a covid jab, I can feel my second head growing as I type!! Thanks for watching, and don't forget to subscribe and ring the bell to get all my new releases straight to your youtube! 
Phil, Back to cold weather in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

The Volvo saga comes to a succesful conclusion, I spend a couple of days in the workshop with an old mate fixing some of his antique militaria, and Friday plunder! My good friends across the road appear to have left, and have brought across the last of their bits and peices, all usefull stuff, and happily recieved. I hope they get sorted with their new house, and the new job that he has gone to goes well!, Also the chap I am doing the antique repairs for is clearing his garage, and he brought me a load as well , all useful stuff he can't bear to throw out, so he has fetched it over so I can do it! Thank you all for watching, liking, and of course subscribing! I am getting more than one new subscriber every day now, 34 new people in the last 28 days, welcome aboard to all of you, and thankyou!
Phil, in wet but warmer East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

The tail end of some "interesting" antique repairs,  Strimmers, an angle grinder, a central heating pump, and a new rule gets applied to my piles of JUNK, which need to be filtered and GONE while the scrap price is high., I model my new leather apron, but screw up the video, and hear that Mums heating is still playing up, and the Volve that we did the cylinder head on has just suffered clutch failure! We are fixing it next Thursday! Life at the moment is "interesting" and busy busy busy!! Thanks for watching, please subscribe, and click the bell to get notification of new videos, and welcome to all my new subs!! Thank you all! 
Phil, in officially spring (like) East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Stripping gas condensing boilers, or "Combis", Making new carbon brushes for an angle grinder, removing the clutch from a Volvo V70 estate, and trying to sort the intermittent problem with mothers central heating by changing the programmer. Intermittent faults are always the hardest to track down! Its all in my week this week! The volvo clutch kit that arrived was the wrong one, so that job stalled, and it appears that the heating fault is not the controller, so it may be the room thermostat! Saturday afternoon I go to look at a field "topper" for the back of the Fordson Major, so we can get the wild areas of the field under control, hopefully without disturbing the badgers, which may have a sett in the top corner of our field, but are more likely to be further afield! Thanks for watching, please subscribe, give me a like or a comment, and don't forget to ring that bell and set the notifications to "ALL" so you don't miss an episode of my thrilling multitasking! 
Phil, on a suddenly cold Saturday in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Volvo V70 clutch completed! My derusting solution gets the approval of an undersea corrosion specialist, and we buy a Big Bee pasture "topper", and then have a nailbiting ride home with it in the trailer, but it all ends well!
Phil, in sweltering, then cold East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

A short week in which great things are achieved, and we break through from frustation to the sunlit uplands of progress! The wheelhorse bonnet scoop comes together, and the arrival of new shelves means more storage space in the near future, A bit of commando gardening Down the yard, and a portable forge which I really do not know what to do with as yet, but ideas will come to me! 
Phil, in sunny,Bright, cold and snowy East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

The Toro 2CV tractor Bonnet nears completion, and I do some commando gardening to get rid of even more junk! I am starting an experiment this week with 2 videos a week, one released Wednmesday night, and one sSaturday as usual, let me know if you think it is better! having said that Tuesday went a bit awry but we made good progress regardless, thanks for watching, dont't  forget to subscribe, and see you all again Saturday!
Phil, in slightly warmer East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

The tail end of the week, including (By special permission) a Saturday morning session, in which paint is applied, more reorginizing is done, and a load of crap takes a one way to the local recycling centre! Enjoy!!
Phil, in warmer and more springlike East Yorkshire!


----------



## goldstar31

Deleted

Norman


----------



## hermetic

Continuing with the bonnet painting, I get as far as primer, and the job is stopped, because every store stocks the paint, but none stocks the thinners for it!, then a Lidl Led light with a broken switch, which is all metal, and claims to be double insulated, but in my humble(LOL) proffesional opinion, it isnt! Then on to those bloody strimmers, rebuild both carbs with new diaphragm kits, and the Mculloch is finished and running, the homelite is all back together, but waiting for some silicone fuel pipe. Overall, good progress and tomorrow and Friday I am joined in the workshop by my dear wife, who insists that she will not appear on video, Thats a challenge!!
Phil, in really springlike East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

In the runup to the weekend, My wife comes to help, and lets face it I need it, most of my freinds say "Phil, get help" so she will be coming for at least a couple of days a week so we can get on top of the sorting out and selling of the remaining "stuff" and then finish the shower and the tea room! You can't beat having a room, just for TEA! 
Phil, spring has reached us in East Yorkshire!


----------



## Richard Hed

hermetic said:


> In the runup to the weekend, My wife comes to help, and lets face it I need it, most of my freinds say "Phil, get help" so she will be coming for at least a couple of days a week so we can get on top of the sorting out and selling of the remaining "stuff" and then finish the shower and the tea room! You can't beat having a room, just for TEA!
> Phil, spring has reached us in East Yorkshire!



When I was a kid (last week), I fell in a raging river, held on by a twig.  I yelled to my dog, Lassie, "Lassie, get help".  Well no help came but I made it out of the river, cold and soaked.  When I got home, Lassie was nowhere.  I lookt and lookt and finally found her on the Psychiatrists couch.


----------



## hermetic

LOL!! luv it!!


----------



## GrahamJTaylor49

I thought my workshop was untidy, congratulations, you've beaten me. Trouble is I keep getting hold of redundant bits and pieces from my clients engineering works. Got loads of boxes with taps and reamers, collets and holders and all kinds of junk thrown out by their works formen. Can't just scrap them. My motorcycle lift is loaded with bits and bobs but I am afraid that I can't find it in myself to weigh it all in. God knows what is going to happen when I finally pop my clogs. If there is anyone in or around the centre of southern England and would want to take this lot off my hands for a small sum please contact me.


----------



## hermetic

You have an illustrious engineering pedigree sir, and you play sax as well! My workshop is not untidy, it is merely partway through the process of being tidied up! If you want to see untidy, have a look at the workshop rebuild videos. It is better than it ever has been, but there is some way to go yet! Seriously, thanks for watching and commenting
Phil, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Monday was rolling along nicely when I got a reminder about the B&S engine on the Mountfield garden tractor, and so the ststarter gets a service, then the shelves go up and get filled, the bonnet is painted, and we have the inevitable tidy up. They say you cant make an omlette without breaking a few eggs, I tend to fall face first into a whole tray of them, but it all comes out well in the end! Several subscribers have told me they are not recieving notifications of new videos! I will be taking this up with youtube, but in the meantime, the advice is to unsubscribe and then re-subscribe. This "problem" is not unknown, and many other creators have complained to youtube about it!  I put out 2 videos a week, on Wednesday evening and late Saturday afternoon,  so if you don't get a notification, go looking for them till normal notification service is resumed, Thanks to you all for subscribing and for putting up with this Jiggery pokery from youtube! 
Phil, Sunshine, with a chilly breeze in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Thursday went well, and we made huge inroads into the final stage of sorting out, and getting ready for the bay or the dump! Friday went belly up when I was led up the garden path by a faulty ethernet cable tester, and spent hours of headscratching in the belief that my RJ45 pliers were not crimping properly, when the problem was actually a broken track on the tester PCB, which is eminently repairable! I don't often use it, and the last time I used it there was no problem! Above all, you MUST have test equipment you can rely on or you plunge down a rabbit hole of doubt and delusion, sounds just like my life story!
Phil, still sunny, still chilly, still Langtoft, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fixing a VW camper, stripping printers for steel rod, and finally getting the toro 2CV engine running properly! I did drive it backwards and forwards in the workshop, but turned the camera off when I thought I was turning it on, what a plonker! It is seriously a relief that I have got to the bottom of the problem, carb was dry, and fuel pump not lifting fuel, so we know if it will not restart in a few days time that the pump valves are suspect, and the fuel is draining back to the tank. The moral of the story is don't leave engines standing for 20 years, and then expect to put them back into service without a bit of a fight!
Phil, April showers in May in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

The big "use it or get rid" continues. The final clearout is nigh! an accumulation of may years of "that will be usefull" collecting is finally ended when I realise that it wasn't! To be fair, a lot of this is left over from our auction visiting days, when the auctioneer would look at us and offer us "something mechanical" for 50p or a pound! We did use or resell an enomous amount, this is just the dregs, and a lot of it has a date with the scrap man en route to a chinese melting pot! It will be back before you know it, or else maybe blocking a canal somewhere on its way back!
Phil, Raining again!East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

At last the Toro project draws to a close, the bonnet goes back on, and the grass deck is refitted, I simplify the new belt fitting problem,  and cogitation takes place over a mechanism to operate the existing belt pulleys as a jockey wheel to turn the drive on and off, and then from out of the ether, Inspiration! Enjoy! Phil In High humidity, early monsoon, East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Another two days tidying up, but first a trip to the scrapyard for a weigh in, and then to fix my Mondeo door mirror, which fell out after standing all day in the sun, I had to make a new backplate because when I replaced it previously I tried to remove the broken mirror, and ended up damaging the backplate. It was.......challenging! If you break yours, stick the new one over it!!
Phil, The rain has got warmer in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, I was ill Monday/Tuesday with post covid jab flu, so it is a short week this week! Managed to get the jockey pulley mechanism built and working, as usual there were interruptions, and little jobs to fit in between, but I just have a handle to fit to the top of the operating arm, and a gate for the lever, and tis done! I also fail miserably at mig weld filming!, I will go back to the old method, which worked well!
Phil, enduring the late spring hail and ice storms in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I get the jockey pulley mechanism for the grass deck drive finshed, and really that is the end of the Toro project, apart from paint, alternator bearings, and an annoying oil leak from the sump plug, Will this project never end! Then on Wednesday, Andy comes over fot the day and we start the "antique" trycicle build! Curioser and curioser!!
Phil, The rain has got colder in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I get the trycicle forks Tigged up, but not without problems, the metal is very dirty, and also I didnt notice that the argon was running low, so that probably didn't help, but I could see black nasties bubbling out of the old forgings, not surprising, but we persevered and got there in the end, and then back to the tidy up, which is going really well and will soon be finished, Once I have filtered out the sdrap, and the rubbish, it is on to selling of what I don't need! 
Phil,  bathed in sunshine in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A short week due to bank holiday, but lots crammed in to this video, some bench repairs, a homelite strimmer, a karcher K2 pressure wash, and then theres the oil tank swap up at Keiths, replacing the top bearing in the Harrison mill vertical head, and then Richard Kirkman arrives to make a T nut for the topslide of his Colchester Student in order to fit a Quick change toolpost! all  these jobs in only four days! A busy week, and lots of fun was had by all! 
Phil, Summer at least in East Yorkshire, but the monsoon is coming!


----------



## hermetic

Clean all the machines down after Fridays furious T nut machining session, and find out that 304 stainless is not magnetic! then on to the tractor, new bearings go in the alternator, the oil leak gets sorted, and finally strip the grass deck and its operating mechanism for repainting. In the meantime, the heavens open, and Langtoft floods!
Phil, in East Yorkshire, sunny and hot, with occasional floods!


----------



## hermetic

I finish the cleanup on all the grass deck parts, and then go up to the field, and repair a Hayter mower, and a westwood garden tractor, the sandblasted deck comes home on Friday, and we get all the priming finished!
Phil, in scorching East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Monday was ok, got on well. Tuesday the car failed its MOT on emissions, and is BER!  Wednesday, bought a new(to me) car. Thursday I got some more work done, and Friday, took the new motor for a 60 mile round trip for my wife's appointment. Luckily there was half a tank of fuel in it, as I discovered that I couldn't undo the filler door! All fixed in this video!  The wheelhorse grass deck gets finished, and looks really good! My stress level is subsiding!
Phil, in Early monsoon East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Yes, unbelievable but true, the Wheel horse 2CV tractor is complete, the project is finished, now all that remains to do is take it to the field and see what breaks first! In order to do this however, we must first find the gateway, which has disapeared under a jungle of head high brambles and nettles, so out come the strimmers, and in we go!! Phil, Dodging the raindrops in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I start the Fordson rebuild with fitting a new water pump, and almost immediately, it all goes wrong, and then goes right again, but I get the cowl bonnet and radiator off, and then have a problem with an innacesible bolt on the pump, but persistence (and bodging) pays off in the end, the pump fits, but there is a difference in the pulley arrangment which means I need to get another pulley, but ebay comes up trumps!
Phil, in damp and humid East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I get the water pump fitted to the Fordson, have one of my tidy ups, and then have a look at the topper and see what we will need to join the two together, I have the driveshaft, but quite a lot of the heavy metalwork on the topper is bent, and one of the flail cutters is stiff, so in we go! I need a new top link, and immediately immersing myself in the mysterious world of tractor subculture, I learn that I may need a cat 1 top link.......maybe, and also some bigger pins for the bottom link connections, and some bottom link arm balls, as mine are worn out (Fnar Fnar) I get the driveshaft sliding in and out (Fnar fnar  again) after a generous application of lube (what else?) but the safety cover for the driveshaft is missing, and as they are all plastic, and £70! I may have a look at making one. It has obviously been used without one, but it obviously needs one to keep it safe, I will see what I can come up with, we may have some plastic turning to do!
Phil, in the East Yorkshire rain forest, on a jungle taming course!


----------



## hermetic

The Fordson Major E1A refurb continues, with some Time spent hammering the Big Bee topper straight again! Another short week I am afraid. Had two lost days for trips to York, so much for getting a full week in!, lots of dirty work done, and the panels go off for blasting, water pump pulley arrives, and thank goodness it fits! I only just seem to have started this project, and it is really coming together. I shall be painting and power washing next week!  It all came together on Friday when I took all the parts for Blasting and got a top link and pins for the tractor from my local Agri merchants,  Scrutons of Foxholes!! Cheaper than the internet! 
Phil, in damp and humid East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

This weeks highlights are sidetracks and interuptions!, and tales of the work I intended to do, but others had other ideas! My antique dealer mate turned up with four boxes of what is known as (in the trade) "Donkey" too good to throw away, but difficult to sell into anything but the small item collectors market, which functions very much on personal taste rather than any known make or value of item! On the basis of, "if you dont like it, burn it" I accepted it for cleaning and listing, but I am not sure I would do it again, because of the time it takes! I got the bushes that I need for the topper made and fitted, and some other little jobs like straightening drawbar pins done, but the sandblasting isn't ready yet, so I may end up putting the radiator back on the tractor on monday, and moving it outside for a steam clean, and to fit the girder trolley, so I can lift the topper, so that I can get it all put togther! Onward!
Phil in blisteringly hot East Yorkshire, 27 deg today!!


----------



## hermetic

The workshop advances a tech level when we fit the new girdar trolley and get the chain hoist up, Rocker cover and other bits get painted, and I finally get onto the broken bolt in the front axle carrier casting, the results aren't good!! I hope persistence pays off!! I am posting this as parts 3 and 4 because I have shot over an hours worth of footage This week! 
Phil Still hot in East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

I work on the air filter and pre cleaner, fix the dodgy handbrake, which has been a pain since I bought this tractor , and work towards the three point linkage removal, remove the tow hitch and link arms, and start to free them all off using the dreaded Blowlamp of death, alternately known as the Flamefast Brazing hearth! In part 6 (out now!) We continue with the air cleaner get the hydralic/transmission drained and the filter out, what a mess!!
 Phil, Some rain, some shine, in the East York Shire!


----------



## hermetic

Parts 7&8
Fordson Major rebuild, the hydraulics and rear transmission case. I removed the top cover, and realised there was 3" depth of black sludge in the bottom of the transmission case, and this had remained after 30 litres of "oil" was drained off! I set on cleaning it with kerosene,  and by the end of day one I was beginning to see the castings, and the unmarked gears etc. Thankfully there seems to be no grit or metal in the sludge, as the fordson does have a good filter, and two magnetic plugs before the pump! We have a wander in the field, and get the 2cv tractor up there.....eventually! 
Phil,  thunderstorms and a wet start to the Harvest, in the East York Shire!


----------



## hermetic

Work on the Fordson Major E1A continues. I bite the bullet and remove the PTO gearbox, and it is a good thing, because both it and the gearbox were full of black sludge, everything gets a good powerwashing out and we use the weldanuton technique to get a sheared bolt out!  I put on overalls, and elbow length gloves!, it was hot, but it kept me more or less clean! Part 10 out now at https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos 
Phil, Some rain, some shine, in the East York Shire!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson Major rebuild parts 11 and 12
Rebuilding the hydraulic pump for the Fordson Major E1A. Not hard, but cleanliness and an O ring kit are essential, and patience, quite a bit of patience! Hydralic pump and most ancilliaries get refitted, and I add a hot gunk parts washer to my wish list! Part 12 available now at https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos Phil,
August is the new September in the East York Shire!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson Major Rebuild part 13, we clean out the top cover, refit the piston, cylinder and valve block, and refit it to the tractor, along with the PTO gearbox and the PTO shaft, and quite suddenly, it is a who;e tractor again.....more or less!!  Part 14, out now at  https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos
Phil, Dull all week, but a warm and sunny Saturday in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson Major Steering box strip and rebuild.  Parts 15&16. 1955 E1A Fordson Diesel Major. In Part 16, out now, I finsh the steering box and refit it to the tractor, and get some paint on! Part 16 out now at https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos 
Phil, in definitely autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, strip and rebuild of the front steering and kingpins (steering swivels) It is not pretty, but all is repairable! luckily the parts I do need are all available, and not expensive, which is amazing for a 1955 tractor!! Part 18, out now at https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/videos 
Phil, In humid and hot East Yorkshire!!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Only one video this week chaps, because we did a "poo" run on Moday afternoon, and the workshop power was off on Wednesday! I get the wheels finished in two coats of primer each, and then onto the kingpins/steering swivels. I put the extra grease slot on the RHS and then start the LHS, but find when I get the nuts off the bolts, the bolts are seized in the axle, It all makes life interesting, and I get it all in bits by Friday, and show the process of fitting the kingpins to the new bushes if you don't have the factory reamer available! (Video scheduled for release at 4pm GMT)
Phil, Warm and wet in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson Major rebuild, finishing off the steering swivels/king pins, and the track rod and drag link, and Richard turns up with my kitchen unit so I spend a couple of days fitting kitchens and plumbing! YUK. but I plough on and get it more or less finished. It will really make a difference to be able to wash the cups and fill the kettle in the same room where I make tea!
It's still warm and sunny in East Yorkshire!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, rebuilding the drag link, refitting the wheel;s, rebuilding the horn, and paint on Friday so it has the weekend fror drying. I also get the tea room sink plumbed in, and the worktop fixed down!
Phil, in wet and windy East Yorkshire.


----------



## SirJohn

hermetic said:


> Fordson E1A major, rebuilding the drag link, refitting the wheel;s, rebuilding the horn, and paint on Friday so it has the weekend fror drying. I also get the tea room sink plumbed in, and the worktop fixed down!
> Phil, in wet and windy East Yorkshire.



Do you do all your spray painting in your shop and if you do, how do you manage to keep the over spray off everything ?


----------



## hermetic

SirJohn said:


> Do you do all your spray painting in your shop and if you do, how do you manage to keep the over spray off everything ?


I am using an oil based paint, which is heavy and falls straight to the floor, and a HVLP (high volume low pressure) gun, the paint does settle, but as dust as opposed to cellulose, which is a much lighter paint, which gets everywhere. I also open the large roller shutter door and the windows at the other end of the building, which open into a narrow street which gives me an airflow which carries the paint dust (what bit there is) out of the door , afterwards I sweep up and blow the shelves down and it is all gone! It doesnt stick like cellulose does. When I used to spray a lot of cellulose I had a big extractor and air inlet filters.
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major Rebuild.  So we get more paint on, in order to fit the seat, and the radiator, and then find that despite all my efforts, new Dynamo refuses to output a single volt, even though I have polarised it and it is brand new!, then I go to change the fuel filter, and find that there isnt an element in it! Things can only get better....I hope. Still it did start and run perfectly, so cleaning the bowl out and putting a filter in it can only make it better!
Phil, in a Glorious Indian Summer in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild,  I get the tractor running and wash it down outside, then back in the workshop, back wheels and mudguards off, and start on the final frontier, the respray!
Phil, In warm and Atumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, RebuildI A short week (and a late upload due to impromptu family get together) but much gets done, I get the final rusty tinwork off, and off to the sanblasters along with the back wheels, and get the body of the tractor into Empire blue, next week, welding the tinwork!
Phil, Workshop heatin on in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, RebuildI The last batch of sandblasting comes back and gets painted, I nearly start the welding repairs, and make up some speaker brackets. Next week, welding rust to holes!
Phil, in warmly pleasant East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, RebuildI The front cowl  A challenge of complex curves and missing metal! I go through the process of replacing the missing metal, and slowly but surely, what was a piece of rusty metal which in a good light (but the less light the better really) aproximates what Ford put there in 1955!
 Phil, late Autumn and a little chilly in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.  I repair and reassemble the bonnet, and get the first mudguard repaired, thanks to a lot of Cardboard aided design. It is begining to look like a tractor again.
Phil, in wet and windy, but not cold East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild. We complete one mudguard, and get a lot done to the other, amazing how much stronger they are when you put the structure back to what Henry intended! Don't forget to like and subscribe! and thanks for watching! 
Phil, in bright and sunny East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.   we repair the box sections and patch the holes on the last mudguard, the end is in sight...just!! Another short week and another late posting because my computer went into rebellious mode at 3-30 and it took 2 hours to sort it out and get the video edited! 
Phil Storm Arwen is blasting East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Sorry Guys, no vid this week, I have had the twin after effects of the Covid booster, plus conjunctivitis, plus sinusitis all in one, loads of fun I can tell you, back next week with a fair wind and a bit of luck!! 
Phil in freezing cold East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.  mudguards sealed and painted, bonnet fit vastly improved, bonnet brackets made, and final welding on the front cowl. I discover that the bonnet catches have been mixed up, and get ready to rebuild all the riveted parts back onto the bonnet, and all in three days!
Phil, on cold and frosty mornings in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.  Part 31, in which I finalise the bonnet fitting, fit all the bonnet hardware and catches, and make the bonnet stays, and  discover that my tractor has three rear bonnet catch brackets, and only one front one! These little challenges are what life is all about! 
Phil, frost has turned to mist in East Yorkshire 
Have a good Christmas!!


----------



## jumps4

I hope your well Phil
Been following for some time
Steve


----------



## hermetic

jumps4 said:


> I hope your well Phil
> Been following for some time
> Steve


Yes. I am fine, but winter is my least favourite time of year! It would be different if my shop was behind the house, but unfortunately it is six miles away, and it is so warm here!!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild PART 32 a NEW YEAR DAWNS AND i AM still ON THE TRACTOR! This week I am on with pedals, brake and clutch, and filler, filler and more filler Things go wrong, I make some saves, and the gopro fails to invert the image when some idiot holds the camera upside down. All probably because I hate winter 
Phil, in Wintry cold but clear East Yorkshire.


----------



## jumps4

Good to see your well


----------



## hermetic

Thanks Jump4, I have tested pos for the plague early last year, but was not ill, but the jabs put me in bed for a couple of days each and the booster put me down for a week!!!


----------



## hermetic

Fordson E1A major, Rebuild.  In which I get all the small parts painted ready to reassemble the pedals and footboards, a short week but good progress, if you have lots of small and medium sized parts to paint, best hang the lot up and do them all at once with a spraygun, makes a better job, covers all the awkward shapes and then LEAVE THEM TO DRY! you know you'll make a mess if they are not hardened off!! 
Phil, its bloody cold in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Due to a wonderfully enjoyable tooth abcess that came out of the blue last Sunday I have not been to the workshop this week, Back next week,! 
Phil, In wonderfully windy east Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I actually get some time on the tractor, fitted in between my busy other life! footpedals back on, connected up and adjusted, then removed again and refitted the right way round! Footplates on and get onto the mudguards and get them flatted and another layer of filler on! We are going forwards again! 
Phil, in cold and windy East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A little tractor content, but mainly converting the first 8ft fluorescent fitting to led! Another week of distractions, emergencies, and fraught with stress and problems, I will tell you all about it when it is all over....... 
Phil, in Bright,windy and cold East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Back on the tractor, and more spare time as the house sale nears its end. On to filling and priming the panels, and stoppering to fill all the pesky blowholes in the filler, and all the bits I missed! My least favourite part of the job, as it takes patience, and whilst I can display endless patience with rebuilding anything mechanical or electrical, because it is interesting, the same does not apply to refinishing, so my method is shortest possible route to a durable and acceptable shine! Phil, in easterly gale East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I make a start on the final peices of the Fordson jigsaw, get the bonnet and front cowl into red lead and grey primer, and start to deal with the massively oval holes on the tow hitch! Keeps me out of mischief!
Phil, Spring is almost here in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Another short video detailing more of what I didn't get done than showing what I did! Sometimes we are swept forward by the tide of events, sometimes back! This week it was definitely back! I challenge you to watch and enjoy! Normal service will be resumed ASAP. At least it is officially SPRING!! That would be why the rain is Warmer in East Yorkshire! 
Phil.


----------



## hermetic

I get all the insides and edges of the painting finished, clean up and paint the 3 point components, and make the bushes for welding into the towwbar pin holes, which have been worn oval by the years since 1955! I know how they feel, being a 1952 model myself!! 
Phil, in warm and springlike East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

First job I get on with the tow hitch repairs, fitting the bushes I made last week into the badly worn oval holes and welding them in, and then pad welding the pins, and also the holes in the plates that the hitch attaches to, and then PAINT!! I get everything that is left to paint cleaned up, primed up and painted, and don't it look sweet! 
Phil, Bright and sunny with a chill breeze in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

I finish rebuilding the three point linkage and the towhitch, and start the electrics and dashboard, as soon as i get the regulator sorted and refitted, along with the wiring harness, the only job left will be to paint the rear wheels!
Happy Daze
Phil in really very hot East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

In which I build a dynamo test bench, and proceed to test dynamos and the wiring harness and the regulator. I do make progres! There are frustrations, but generally every day is a school day and I am learning all the time, or at least trying to remember back to the time before about 1973 when all motor vehicles had dynamos, and I used to service them all the time. You forget a lot in 50 years!! 
Phil, back to snow and cold in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I find multiple faults with the dynamo, wiring harness and the regulator box and cutout, and fix them all! I set the charging rate and cut in point, then I start the fiddly process of rebuilding it all back into the tiny dashboatd box that it all lives in!  I discover that I need to buy more black insulation tape! 
Phil, in sunny, rainy and windy East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Suddenly it all goes back together, and it is finished apart from the front grille protector, and the roll over safety bar, which will be next week!, and then I spend Saturday trying to sort why I cant edit it untill I findthat my 2TB drive is FULL! a file has been saving duplicates of all my videos since day one! I get it sorted, and eventually get it online. I am proud of the tractor, but not the video and the sound falls odd towards the end of part two, but it is what it is, as they say on Salvage rebuilds UK!
 Phil, warm and sunny with long grass in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Still struggling with the video chaps!, having no gopro after all this time is like having a hand missing! I am getting a new camera tomorrow and the gopro is going in for repair! The rear wheels are fitted, and the oil goes in gearbox and transmission. New parts arrive, and some don't fit but we get excellent service from MKH and get the replacements inside the week!!  I work on the injector pump stop/extra fuel mechanism, and get that back on correctly this time, and drag the roll over bar  out of the store and get it cleaned up. Phil, in sunny and warm East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

This week I repair the ROPS and paint it, and all the lighting components that arrived in three different colours, This could be the final week on the tractor, and time to move onto the Big Bee topper, but there are going to be interuptions! Mothers Moving day is friday the sixth and she has to be out because the new owners are moving in! So I will need to be up there for a few days prior, We will see what I can get done! 
Phil, in gloriously sunny, but not too hot East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

A quick catch up as I have been busy moving Mum to her new home this week,Back to the tractor next week, and also more of clearing an old engineers workshop! 
Phil, in sunny and rainy East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

The big clearout of my late neighbours shed continues, my almost empty washers box is now overflowing, and there are lots of usefull goodies appearing as I empty the rest, plus instructions on Megger testing electric motors for earth faults, and my usual wit and wisdom, such as it is!! 
Phil, in Scorching East Yorkshire


----------



## Cosmo

American La France horse drawn fire engine plans to build a model who can help me ?


----------



## hermetic

More clearing and sorting of the workshop stuff, and a few interesting finds. I have come up with a strategy! Next week I will finish the tractor, and then the grass cutter, and when they are done and out, I am going on a cull of all my junk, starting in the Outside store, which is full of junk, much of which can be scrapped, as the price is very good at the moment, and that will give me somewhere to move the stuff from the downstairs stores, which are impractical, as they are too far away from the workshop proper!, of course as I move the stuff, much of that will also be culled!! 
Phil, the grass waits for no man in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Yes folks, all my goodies are sorted away, and I get to spend a whole day fitting the ROPS and wiring the lights on the tractor! I will be back on it full time next week, and then onto the topper/grass cutter, which will be brief, as it is only to check over, one swing slasher to free off, sharpen, and a coat of paint! 
Phil, in monsoon hit East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I finish wiring the lights, and get all the wiring neatened up and ruggedised, move the oil pipe, and finally fit the toolbox,  A disaster is averted when I find the oil pressure guage pipe has been rubbing and is worn thin! All in a weeks worth of tractor fun! Also some work in the field, tidying up the remains of the old kennels, and you can see the heat affecting my non existent photography skills, Thursday brought the first really hot day to East Yorkshire, Friday was a little cooler..........................but not much! 
Phil, in sunstricken East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

The final front ear! That old startrek chestnut, but apart from the fact that it is not charging, everything else is fine!   After all that hassle with the electrics, bloody ungratefull I call it! It will be something simple, and probably to do with the cut out setting being done at different revs to actually being on the tractor or else a wire off on the cut out, it is very tight in there, I will sort it! Then on to the topper, and that gets finished all bar the shouting!, All in all, a good week! 
Phil, it is HOT again in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Released at 4pm GMT+1 Saturday
I get the grass cutter finished, and condemn the pto driveshaft as BER until I see the price of a new one! It can be fixed as you can buy the tube, so I can replace the twisted portion. I am going to fit the grass cutter to the tractor and measure up for the driveshaft with the grasscutter in the raised and lowered position so I get the right length, as measuring it up roughly seems to indicate about 4" overlap in the telecoping part when it is in the down position, so no wonder it has twisted.  Thank you all for watching and commenting, and don't forget to like and subscribe, and click on the black bell to get all the updates and notice of new content! I try to upload every Saturday at 4pm GMT but if you click the bell when you subscribe,  you tube will remind you, supposedly!! 
Phil, In very bright sunshine between the cold and downpours in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

What seemed to be a simple bit of vibration and wobble on the PTO shaft turned into a nightmare of disintegrating  universal joints damages slider tubes, twisted Yokes, and basically all the indications that this pto shaft has had a non shear bolt in the topper end, which has subjected the PTO shaft to forces well beyond its pay scale!, I fought it, threw money at it,  heated it up in the gas forge till it glowed, hammered, and twisted, and eventually came out victorious (I hope)  It's all in my week this week! 
Phil in hot  and humid East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I bite the bullet once again, and take off the PTO shaft to relieve the tight bearing, which is nylon to metal, and will melt and self destruct if it is not right. I get the charging circuit working, although not at low rpm, but many fordson owners tell me that is how they are ! There may be a new regulator in the near future, as setting the old one up again when it is on the tractor is not easy access! Touch the paintwork up, and then as some light relief, I make a pair of moulding flasks for the copper casting experiment, It's all in my week this week! 
Phil, in overcast, cool and cloudy East Yorkshire, Harvest is ON!


----------



## ShopShoe

hermetic said:


> I bite the bullet once again, and take off the PTO shaft to relieve the tight bearing, which is nylon to metal, and will melt and self destruct if it is not right. I get the charging circuit working, although not at low rpm, but many fordson owners tell me that is how they are ! There may be a new regulator in the near future, as setting the old one up again when it is on the tractor is not easy access! Touch the paintwork up, and then as some light relief, I make a pair of moulding flasks for the copper casting experiment, It's all in my week this week!
> Phil, in overcast, cool and cloudy East Yorkshire, Harvest is ON!



Phil,

On the charging issue. Would a smaller pulley on the dynamo have it charging better at low engine RPM?
I can't see that your tractor would be high-revving a lot and overcharging.

Here in the USA, generators (as we call them) and alternators often came with a smaller pulley in air-conditioned cars. There were sometimes also "police" alternative pulleys available to keep charging as the cars sat and idled for hours at a time.

Just rambling here.....  From hot and humid middle of the US.

--ShopShoe (on HMEM Forum)


----------



## hermetic

ShopShoe said:


> Phil,
> 
> On the charging issue. Would a smaller pulley on the dynamo have it charging better at low engine RPM?
> I can't see that your tractor would be high-revving a lot and overcharging.
> 
> Here in the USA, generators (as we call them) and alternators often came with a smaller pulley in air-conditioned cars. There were sometimes also "police" alternative pulleys available to keep charging as the cars sat and idled for hours at a time.
> 
> Just rambling here.....  From hot and humid middle of the US.
> 
> --ShopShoe (on HMEM Forum)


Very good point!! and more to the point, I think I have one!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Another 3 day week!, Monday was my 70th birthday, so I took the day off, Tuesday was so unfeasably hot that I stayed home and sweltered! This is what remains! I finish the moulding flask, and get the sand mixed with the bentonite and wetted down, and then get sidetracked into a quick repair (why are they never quick) on the little Reid-EE sawbench. when I was at school I only got lines once! I had to write out 100 times "I must concentrate on the job in hand" I am living proof that the lines did not work!!
Phil, in unfeasably hot then dull and overcast East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

The furnace comes out for the first time, and works superbly well, the mould is made and the copper is poured, and a very good casting is made! I change the tractor engine oil, and find there is no oil filter in the cannister, just iike there was no fuel filter either!!  well it has one now, and with new oil we have gained about 10 psi oil pressure, even though the oil pressure was good before. I have gone for the sae40 non detergent oil which is reccomended for working tractors. We round off the week with a day of antique metalwork repairs for my dealer friend, but only cover that briefly because we already have about an hour of vid this week, don't fall asleep! Phil, in Cool and wet East Yorkshire. Wot heat wave?


----------



## hermetic

A varied week of highs, lows, and a poo run! I earned some money doing lots of very enjoyable little repairs to antique metalware, and it was all downhill from there! All I can say is it was a good thing that the weather was warm and sunny, or it would have been a lot worse! Join me in Yorkshire for a real rollercoaster of a week! 
Phil, in getting warmer East Yorkshire, the harvest is coming in!


----------



## hermetic

I put the small pulley in the lathe and widen it for the A profile belt on the tractor, and then fit it, and now we are charging all the time! I Bore the copper disc casting to almost the correct diameter for the shaft to press fit, and then on to field work to get ready for the 2022 Wicani Jamboree, which involves tidying up and pressure washing everything, because once you have started with a pressure wash you just can't stop! Back to the workshop next week for the start on the Holbrook, and other fairy stories! Or is it? 
Phil, Riding the heatwave in glorious East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

I finish the copper work on the "thing" sort the tractor charging, and then get on with a massive tidy up so I can get the Holbrook bed out from its hiding place to start the rebuild! Much else happens along the way! 
Phil, Warm and sunny in east yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Yet another week of interuptions and "odd" jobs, but I get stuck into cleaning and paint removal, and by Friday the results are beginning to speak for themselves, But it was really dirty work!! 
Phil, Basking in the late summer sunshine in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Only a three day week, But a lot gets done! I get the headstock stripped and repainted in primer, and also after a couple of hours sanding, and needle gunning the base whilst in goggles and dust mask, I get that masked up and sprayed in red lead primer. There is a slight reaction with the original Holbrook casting filler primer, but nothing I can't cope with!! I get most of the headstock parts cleaned up, and polish the spindle and the gears and pulleys in the lathe Video will be out saturday, 4PM as usual, but I may sneak out saturday and see if I can sort the paint problems and get some black on! 
Phil, in officially autumnal but still hot East Yorkshire!


----------



## dnalot

Did you get your electric smelter fixed? I have one just like it but have not had any problems with it yet. I have gone through three flasks so far. I stop using them when the pitting gets deep.

Love your old tractor. I have a 1950 Ford 8N. 

Mark T


----------



## hermetic

Not yet, but it is happening! Apparently the manufacturers have no UK spares available , and told me to source an element locally, I aproached several companies in the UK only to be told that the element coils were too close together ( it was under stretched) and also the element turns around the former were to close together, and were wrapped directly with ceramic blanket which was touching the coils in some places, possibly causing localised overheating. I have found a kiln manufacturer who will wind me a new element, and come to a financial settlement with the makers. How many times have you used yours, and what make is it?
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Does it run on 110 or 220V


----------



## dnalot

hermetic said:


> How many times have you used yours, and what make is it?


The name plaque says ToAuto. It runs on 115 volt 60 cyl. I have used it to melt brass and bronze. near the top of its capabilities. I would say I have used it for about 25 melts. I am using the larger flask size.

Mark T


----------



## hermetic

25 melts is good, yes they are all badged differently although all basically the same, but with chinese goods often you find two items that look identical but are made to the same approximate design by different manufacturers. There is a video of someone replacing the element in one which looks the same outside, but inside there is a ceramic tube over the outside of the element to stop the cramic blanket touching the coils, I will record my rebuild for the channel, should be good for a laugh!
Phil


----------



## dnalot

So I looked on amazon to see if a new element was available here in the US. I found one listed for "Cast Master" for $100. in the description it had this note. It looks just like the unit you & I have. It included the ceramic liner. 

Genuine Cast Master Elite replacement ceramic chamber + heating coil for our Cast Master GG-3000 electric smelting furnace. Following installation, DO NOT SET THE TEMPERATURE DIRECTLY TO 2000F! Be sure to follow these steps to properly season the new coil: 1. Set temperature on your PID control panel to 200F. Please refer to the Setting Temperature section of the user manual to set the temperature. 2. Allow the furnace to reach 200F. 3. Continue to gradually increase temperature on control panel by 200F increments until you reach the desired temperature. Rapid temperature change during the initial use of your furnace can damage the heating coil and/or other vital components of your furnace.

My furnace only reads in celcius and it did not come with this warning. There was however a recommendation to not heat up a new flask to rapidly.

Mark T


----------



## hermetic

just checked my manual, no warning in there either but that is what I will do when I get the new element in, it is costing £61 inc vat and delivery, but it is just the wire coil, not the chamber as well! Not cheap , but it you split the cost by the number of heats you get, it could be ok !It was the fastest pour ever! up to temp in 30 minutes from cold, and poured and shut off in 40! I was so pleased with it, and so pissed when it quit!
Phil


----------



## hermetic

Last weeks video, which I didn't seem to have posted properly?
A long video with a lot in it! I get down to the nitty gritty of some repairs on the SC box and selectors, quite a lot of lathecam on the covmac, but had to go to the colchester for knurling due to centre height! and get some paint on, Lots of polishing and washing goes on, and I realise the value of scotchbrite for polishing metals! I almost got 5 days in! Phil, a wet week followed by a Friday scorcher in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A shorter vid this week which starts with gratuitous tumble dryer repairs, same dryer, different fault! cracked drum pivot (caused by stretch belt?) and then on to the Holbrook and a week of stripping, cleaning and repairing. One cannot fail to be impressed by the build quality of this machine. 92 years after its construction, and after quite a tough life, it is still in amazing condition! Phil, in sunny but slightly autumnal East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

A short week, but I have turned the corner and started on the rebuild! new bearing felts, making a new bull pin, and the slightly fiddly task of assembling it all by myself without damaging anything, or scratching the bearings! It actually turned out easier than I thought once I got it all fitted up on the bench, then on to the bed, a couple of hours, and a revelation later I got the cams adjusted, and it all went together a treat! 
Phil, Back to summer in 
East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

A good week with a lot of progress, the headstock bearings get adjuster correctly after some sage advice from the Holbrook Sage! Various broken bits get fixed, and various bodges are exposed! I remove the old pin from the back gear shaft, repair it and drill and fit a new one, I strip and clean the top slide and the cross slide, and eventually repair the missing pin from the topslide nut plus lots of other bits cleaned and fitted 
Phil, A fair week and a Friday storm in East Yorkshire!


----------



## hermetic

Another good week of fettling and eliminating some of the bad repairs and abuses this machine has suffered over the years. I spend much time degreasing the saddle to get the Belzona to stick, and hope I suceeded! I repair the broken Gear cover casting with MIG which is far from impossible, and sus out a scheme of repairing the rest! 
Phil, in Cool and wet autumnal East Yorkshire.


----------



## hermetic

A very trying week being Mr Pedantic and trying to get the gear cover repair EXACTLY right which tried my patience to the point where I took a midweek break and started work on building a waste oil burning insert for the wood stove! That will be continued, and I hope completed, next week. It is (or at least was) getting colder, and as I have about 75 litres of waste oil from the tractor rebuild and a regular source of expired chip oil, it would save a lot of woodcutting. I get back on the Holbrook on Friday, and it turns out really well! Sometimes it pays to take a break! 
Phil, an indian summer in East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

To continue from last weeks blurb, sometimes being pedantic pays off! I get the shaper and the mill fully back into commission, make a new vice jaw to replace the missing one on the shaper vice mill the weld off the new section for the gear cover, it falls apart and I settle on a new strategy fot order of assembly! With milling and shaping, tidying up and 3 foot long dreadlocks, its all in my week this week! 
Phil,  In exceedingly wet East Yorkshire


----------



## hermetic

Sorry guys. no video this week, the Covid got me! I am recovering slowly!
Phil


----------



## kinggt4

hermetic said:


> Very good point!! and more to the point, I think I have one!
> Phil


What has happened to Phil Whitley (hermetic)?  I enjoyed his Workshop videos but he hasn't posted for a while.  Sure hope he is OK/

George


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, I have been down with Covid, which left me with a sinus infection(again) and now have an occasional nagging cough, but other  than that I am fine, I have been posting sporadically, but realise now that I have been forgetting to append my posts to the web forums that I am a member of, I shall put that right today!!
Phil (cough cough!)


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, I get back to the workshop on the Thursday of this week, was going to do friday as well, but circumstances overtook me and I never got there. As winter approaches fast I decided to crack on with the heating, and find the fan which is most suitable has knackered bearings, more on order as we speak. I have other fans I could use, but they are predomantly plastic, and although they would work, not really suitable for a burner! I also have a few gas boiler flue fans, but all have a 2" outlet! I will prevail! I will try to get back Monday and see how it goes, the fishermans freinds are a usefull anti cough! 
Phil


----------



## hermetic

There are also THREE others that I forgot to add to forums, please go to 


			https://www.youtube.com/@philhermetic/videos
		

to watch them!
Thanking you all for your continued support as I recover from the dread virus!!
Phil


----------



## ShopShoe

Phil,

I'm glad to hear that you are doing better. Looking forward to the missed videos and, I hope, more in the future.

--ShopShoe


----------



## hermetic

Hi all, Just a short video to bring the 2022 fun and games to a close! I am not a great christmas fan, mainly because of the cold weather, the rampant consumerism and the cynical exploitation used to extract peoples cash! BAH HUMBUG!! Having said that it is a good excuse to do nothing with lots of good food and glasses of port and brandy, to aid the digestion and keep out the cold you understand, and strictly NOT to be enjoyed in any other way! Hope you all have a good time and don't over indulge too much!
A  merry Yule to one and all!! 
Phil, It's flippin freezin in East Yorkshire


----------

